# Happy New Year!



## Apuh (30. Dezember 2012)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache,
dass ich in wenigen Stunden nicht mehr fähig sein werde das Internet zu bedienen,
wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes neues Jahr 2013!


----------



## Xidish (30. Dezember 2012)

immer noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wünsche Dir, Apuh, dennoch ein gutes Rüberkommen in's Jahr

2013


----------



## ego1899 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde dieses Jahr absolut rein GAR NIX machen, da die letzten paar Jahre ziemlich beschissen waren was den Silvesterabend anbelangt. Zudem find ich Silvvester feiern eh ziemlich beknackt, is für mich wie jeder andere Tag auch.
Zudem hab ich die letzten 2-3 Tage genug gezecht, dass reicht für die nächsten 2 Wochen ^^


Also mein Plan ist es gegen 23 Uhr ins Bett zu gehen und den Jahreswechsel zu verpennen... 


Jedem der damit was anfangen wünsche ich natürlich dennoch ein "Froheees Neuääääääs" und den ganzen anderen Kram...


----------



## schneemaus (31. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Jahr absolut rein GAR NIX machen, da die letzten paar Jahre ziemlich beschissen waren was den Silvesterabend anbelangt. Zudem find ich Silvvester feiern eh ziemlich beknackt, is für mich wie jeder andere Tag auch.
> Zudem hab ich die letzten 2-3 Tage genug gezecht, dass reicht für die nächsten 2 Wochen ^^
> 
> 
> Also mein Plan ist es gegen 23 Uhr ins Bett zu gehen und den Jahreswechsel zu verpennen...



Bei mir isses ähnlich, aber nicht geplant, sondern da meine Silvester"party" (sind da eh immer nur 2-5 Leute gewesen, war aber verdammt lustig) ins Wasser gefallen ist - vorgestern. Ja, wer hat denn zwei Tage vor Silvester noch nix geplant o.O Also bei mir im Umfeld niemand. Heißt, ich werd vermutlich auch allein daheim sitzen. Hab mir das mit dem früh schlafen gehen auch schon überlegt, aber verpennen werd ich da vermutlich nix, weil ich dann doch nicht sooo lärmunempfindlich bin beim Schlafen.

Aber ich wünsch euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr - macht euch keine Vorsätze, die nicht zu erfüllen sind


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

na dann schließe ich mich euch beiden mal an, werde auch nix tun und stattdessen den Rotz auskurieren der immer noch hartnäckig an mir knabbert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> na dann schließe ich mich euch beiden mal an, werde auch nix tun und stattdessen den Rotz auskurieren der immer noch hartnäckig an mir knabbert



Gute Besserung, mir gehts nicht anders -.-*

Bin heute bei meiner Freundin, die ne kleinere Party schmeißt. Trinken tue ich wohl eher weniger, aber naja. Wir feiern auch pünktlich um Mitternacht unser 1jähriges


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Ebenfalls gute Besserung


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2012)

OT Entfernt.



Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (31. Dezember 2012)

2013 ... alles wird gut 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2hn-Mev1uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Jahr ist schon rum, ihr seid zu spät.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

HeHe ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2013)

*Frohes neues Jahr!*


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr 2013, ihr spielsüchtigen Nerds.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

prost herr oberflamer  und an alle anderen buffies


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues!

I still dont give a fuck







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> [...]




Ich tröste dich an der Stelle mal, you will not forever be alone!


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2013)

Hat sich jetzt irgendetwas verändert, abgesehen vom Datum?


----------



## zoizz (1. Januar 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr 2013, ihr spielsüchtigen Nerds.



dem schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> I still dont give a fuck



Da schließ ich mich an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Frohes neues J... - ach, scheiß drauf.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Januar 2013)

Hehe Buuurn ^^ Frohes Neues euch allen


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr 2013, ihr spielsüchtigen Nerds.



! 

und 2012 kann mal bleiben wo es ist.


----------



## Firun (2. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> !
> 
> und 2012 kann mal bleiben wo es ist.


Tut es auch  

Frohes Neues


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2013)

Gesundes Neues. Hoffe es sind alle gut reingerutscht. Wir hatten mit unseren Kindern eine gemütliche Feier bei Freunden und deren Bekannten, insgesamt so um die 10 - 12 Leute. Kannte zwar anfangs nur die Wenigsten, waren aber alle sehr nett und umgänglich, hat mehr Spaß gemacht als anfangs gedacht.

Heute geht nach fast 2 Wochen weihnachtlichem Abgammeln die Arbeit wieder los und ich muss sagen, es ist wie jedes Jahr gar nicht mal so übel am 2. Januar arbeiten zu gehen. Im Zug hatte ich eine Vierer-Sitzgruppe für mich, es sind vergleichsweise nur wenige unterwegs und alles macht einen irgendwie entspannten Eindruck. Kein Vergleich zur Hektik der ach so besinnlichen Adventszeit (ein Paradoxon, ich weiß). Ich selbst lasse es den Rest der Woche auch gaaaanz sachte angehen, durchgestartet wird erst nächste Woche wenn der Großteil der Kollegen wieder da ist. Spät kommen und zeitig gehen ist angesagt. 

Na dann, guten Start ins neue Jahr für euch alle.


----------



## RedShirt (2. Januar 2013)

Gsunds Neues! =)


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> !
> 
> und 2012 kann mal bleiben wo es ist.



2012 oder 2013, beides ist gleich verschi**en


----------

